
World's largest stellarator fusion reactor goes into operation (1pm CET) - walski
http://www.ipp.mpg.de/3985731/w7x_15_2
======
walski
Check out the Max-Planck-Institut's twitter account for more coverage:
[https://twitter.com/PlasmaphysikIPP](https://twitter.com/PlasmaphysikIPP)
(mostly German news with some English tweets)

